# Suche Audio Library



## Username2 (20. September 2007)

Suche eine Audio Library mit der ich die Frequenz,Amplitude usw einer  WAVE/Mp3 etc.auslesen kann!
Wenn möglich in C#...
MFG und Danke jetzt schon!


----------



## chmee (20. September 2007)

Gib mal in  *wav fft c#* ein. Da findet sich zB sowas:
http://www.codeproject.com/audio/oscilloscope.asp?df=100&forumid=324752&exp=0&select=1832263

Basis ist die FFT - Fast Fourier Transformation.
Da Du ne Lib suchst, gibst Du eben *lib* noch mit ein 

mfg chmee


----------

